# Texture Library



## AMD (30. Mai 2011)

Hey, Hoffe mal das Thema ist hier in diesem Topic richtig aber es geht ja irgendwie um ein Spielethema 

Ich mache zurzeit ein paar kleine Modprojekte, wo ich Objekte Modelliere, Maps erstelle etc.
Ich bräuchte aber auch Texturen und da ich in Photoshop und ähnlichen Programmen leider kein Guru bin, müsste ich mir natürlich Texturen aus dem Internet suchen.

Leider habe ich da öfters mal das Problem wegen Copyright und will dadurch keine Probleme haben.

Daher meine Frage an euch: Kennt ihr irgendwelche Internetseiten die Texturen (in guter Auflösung) anbieten und welche wirklich frei Verfügbar sind? Also das ich z.B. auch ein Mod erstellen kann und diesen dann auch auf meiner Seite uploade ohne das es gleich ärger geben könnte


----------



## KAEPS133 (4. Juni 2011)

[CG Textures] - Textures for 3D, graphic design and Photoshop!

 -> Texturen 
So schwer ist Google nicht zu erstehen


----------

